# NVIDIA GeForce 6200 256mb



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Any help would be welcome. I have just bought the GeForce 6200 AGP to go into my ECS (Elite) K8M800 mb. Runs fine in XP, installed Vista then kept hitting the blue wall of death. Started Vista in safe mode, no problems, except Graphics card is shown as none P&P and clashing with NVIDIA drivers! Installed latest NVIDIA drives and mb drivers. Vista's problem solver tells me its a problem with NVIDIA drivers.
Specs are:
Mb ECS K8M800 - M2, 1280 mb memory. Via Chipset Award Bios, Sempron 2800+.
Should I bin the card and go for something else? In that case what? I don't use computer for gaming, just bog standard internet stuff etc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

I run Windows 98, XP and Vista with a GeForce 6200 AGP (XFX). My card works fine with Vista, but I haven't installed any drivers from nVidia - it's running on the generic Vista drivers without any problems. If you have installed drivers from nVidia - uninstall them and delete the folder called "NVIDIA" on the C: drive. Restart. Please post back if that doesn't help.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I tried that, Vista loaded up ok, installed drivers and then rebooted to blue screen again. The windows problem finder came up with this message:
Problem caused by NVIDIA Graphics Driver

This problem was caused by NVIDIA Graphics Driver. 
This program was created by NVIDIA Corporation. 
NVIDIA Corporation does not currently have a solution for the problem that you reported.

Recommendation

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The following troubleshooting steps might prevent the problem from recurring.

Download and install an updated version of NVIDIA Graphics Driver from one of the following locations: 
Microsoft Update 
NVIDIA Corporation 
If an updated driver is not available for NVIDIA Graphics Driver, check with your computer manufacturer. 
If you are running the latest version of NVIDIA Graphics Driver, contact NVIDIA Corporation for your support options. 

I tried a fresh install on a blank drive during the install reboot once again hit the blue screen.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Uninstall the old driver first. Install *this driver* in safe mode with anti-virus disabled.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l these latest ones
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_162.22.html
read the install notes before installing


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

i also have a geforce 6200 256mb. and i don't think they are compatible with vista. otherwise it would say vista compatible on the box.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

emosun said:


> i also have a geforce 6200 256mb. and i don't think they are compatible with vista. otherwise it would say vista compatible on the box.


The 6200 was out long before Vista that's why it doesn't say Vista compatible.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

emosun said:


> i also have a geforce 6200 256mb. and i don't think they are compatible with vista. otherwise it would say vista compatible on the box.


That is not correct. My XFX GeForce 6200, 256 MB has no problems with Vista. It's usually a driver issue - and the driver posted above should solve that problem.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the assistance, unfortunately the driver did not solve the problem. I removed card, booted up using onboard graphics, removed all nvidia drivers, reinstalled card, it booted up but yellow icon was showing in control panel, system telling me that entry in registry was corrupted. Installed new drivers, and rebooted to blue screen yet again. Tried a complete fresh install on a totally blank drive, on final installation reboot, once again blue screen of death.
Any further suggestions would be welcome before I consign the graphics card to the home of all redundant computer equipment, the box in the shed!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Just for the information - My 6200 128mb Has Vista Complatable on the box.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you use the correct method for installation
in the device manager uninstall the card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install the drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

dai said:


> did you use the correct method for installation
> in the device manager uninstall the card
> reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
> when windows finishes booting
> ...


Yes I did exactly that. 
From the error messages I extracted the following

" Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information 
(in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. (Code 19)

Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, 
but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. 
The problem code is 19.
Files that help describe the problem:
E:\Users\Andrew\AppData\Local\Temp\DMIAA9A.tmp.log.xml
E:\Windows\inf\oem12.inf"


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

code 19 relates to the cd/dvd drive
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

dai said:


> code 19 relates to the cd/dvd drive
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


Thanks for that but http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123 says that
its the registrty error code.
"Code 19
Windows cannot start this hardware device because its configuration information (in the registry) is incomplete or damaged. To fix this problem you can first try running a Troubleshooting Wizard. If that does not work, you should uninstall and then reinstall the hardware device. (Code 19) "


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It could be the BIOS on your motherboard. What version of K8M800-M2 do you have? Maybe there's a BIOS update.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

eneles said:


> It could be the BIOS on your motherboard. What version of K8M800-M2 do you have? Maybe there's a BIOS update.


I have version 2 and have updated the BIOS with the latest update available on Elitegroup's website v2.1A


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Are you sure you have the international (not the U.S.) driver version?
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/winvista_x86_162.22_uk.html


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Yes, I have tried both.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

What's the manufacturer of your Geforce 6200 ? Mail them and ask them about that issue. Maybe they'll have a specific driver for Vista on their website. I've found in rare cases that the generic Nvidia or Ati drivers wouldn't work when the ones from the card manufacturer work fine.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

The manufacturere is inno3d, I have looked on their website, thy only have a link to 158.24_forceware_winvista_32bit_international_whql.exe, which I have tried. I have raised a support query with them but had no response.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Always make sure you uninstall all previous drivers before you install new ones. You can also try to install them from safe mode. 

Let's hope inno3D's support will eventually answer you. They should tell you right away whether your card is compatible with Vista or not.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Guys, thanks so much for the advice and suggestions, but I have given up with this card and put it on Ebay. It has been suggested that the PCI to AGP bridge is not compatible with my motherboard, so its back to the built in graphics for now.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! I think it's strange since my 6200 runs fine with Vista. It has to be the the motherboard.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe the chipset drivers ? Had you updated them ?

Here are the chipset drivers from VIA if you still want to give it a try. There are VGA drivers available as well from ECS for the K8M800.

Still it would seem strange to me that the chipset drivers would solve this kind of problem with an AGP card but I don't see anything else we haven't looked.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

I have tried that already thanks. I am cutting my losses and looking at a Radeon card, hoping it will be more compatible with my mobo


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pleae post back and let us know if that solved the problem.


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

eneles said:


> Pleae post back and let us know if that solved the problem.


UPDATE - just fitted a new Radeon 9550 256mb and would you believe, exactly the same problem in Vista, whats more all I get in XP is a blank screen. I think I defo have a motherboard problem!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is your power supply quality or a cheap generic and is it supplying 18amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You have to uninstall the nVidia drivers.
Can you start XP in Safe mode?


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

dai said:


> is your power supply quality or a cheap generic and is it supplying 18amps on the 12v+ line


PSU is a generic 550w - 30A to +12v 35A to +5v ans 298A to +3.3.

Will uninstall NVIDIA drivers and give it a try. I did install latest Radeon driver and it started up XP but then message appeared saying no video signal and box froze


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your system is not power hungry the psu you have should suffice
remove the nvidia listing from the device manager


----------



## macdrew (Jul 26, 2007)

Tried that still the same, I am going to try a complete fresh reinstall of XP with just 1 hard drive and CD drive connected, if that fails, its a heavy stone and the nearest river!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK. Please let us know how it's going.


----------

